# Mcculloch Trimmac 241 fuel lines



## Steve Metalman (May 20, 2009)

Hi I,m Steve from Wrexham, Wales UK. The fuel lines into the tank were damaged and missing I am asking for advice on how the fuel lines inside the tank are arranged, that is,Is the return pipe short or long? Ie is it submerged in the fuel like the fuel pipe. The reason I ask is Ive seen a short pipe on a hedge trimmer and a longer pipe on a Honda strimmer. If you could point me in the right direction or highlight a thread it would be a great help.
Thankyou


----------



## Djz020 (May 23, 2009)

the return line should go into the fuel tank but not hit the bottom!! ..it is ok if it gets submerged in the fuel though. aprox. 2-3 inches into the fuel tank is sufficient. as for the fuel line, it goes all the way to the bottom with your fuel filter on the end of it. some fuel filters even come with a sticky residue that helps your filter stick to the bottom of the fuel tank. one thing to keep in mind is...make sure when your putting your fuel line back in to see if its at the LOWEST part of the fuel tank!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The return line does not have to be submerged in the fuel. In fact you only want enough of it in the tank so that it is not easily pulled back out. If it's in too far and the check valve in your primer leaks, you can have fuel drawn back into the carburetor via this route. Most fuel filters have a weight on them so the fuel hose will move around in the tank and follow the fuel on equipment that gets turned and run in various positions.


----------



## chat811 (Aug 25, 2009)

There are two outlets on the primer and one goes to the carb. wher do the two fuel tank hoses go to?


----------



## chat811 (Aug 25, 2009)

My weed trimmer has two outlets from the primer, one outlet from the carb. and there are two holes on the fuel tank. Which goes where?


----------



## chat811 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Mcculloch weed trimmer fuel lines*

My weed trimmer has two outlets from the primer, one outlet from the carb. and there are two holes on the fuel tank. Which goes where?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

chat811 said:


> My weed trimmer has two outlets from the primer, one outlet from the carb. and there are two holes on the fuel tank. Which goes where?


One hose from the tank will have fuel filter attached to it and should go to the inlet on the carburetor. The other hole in the tank is for a return line from the primer back to the fuel tank. The suction side of the primer should attach to the carburetor.


----------



## Steve Metalman (May 20, 2009)

I just discovered that I did not update to this thread. especially if someone google-ing comes here looking for the the answer I asked regarding 'how the fuel lines inside the tank are arranged'
DJz020 and 30yearTech are spot on with their advice and I repaired the fuel lines at time of the original posting. I was rude not to acknowlege your help, I just forgot, however thankyou guys for your help The trim mac is now working. 
The carb was damaged when the previous owner had super glued the body and butterfly valve trying to fix the fuel lines( thats how I came by it being thrown out),so I kind of got caught up in that really.
Today I was surfing the hobbytalk site and found my old post.I need to photgraph the fuel lines and post them here I will do that as soon as I can for future reference regards Steve


----------



## Steve Metalman (May 20, 2009)

*Here is a diagram of the Trimmac 241 fuel pipe arrangement*

Here a diagram of the Trimmac 241 fuel pipe arrangement. I took a photo but it didn't show any detail worth posting. So I drew a simplified diagram to help explain where the pipes go. Just in case someones looking


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Steve Metalman said:


> Here a diagram of the Trimmac 241 fuel pipe arrangement. I took a photo but it didn't show any detail worth posting. So I drew a simplified diagram to help explain where the pipes go. Just in case someones looking


steve i need you to do me a favor need to know how google search engine works type in mcculloch parts in the google search page and tell me who shows up first place . need to know if it is a geographical issue or not on where sites show up at etc.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> steve i need you to do me a favor need to know how google search engine works type in mcculloch parts in the google search page and tell me who shows up first place . need to know if it is a geographical issue or not on where sites show up at etc.


You came up 1st on my google search, central Texas area. I don't think it's regional.

Are you paying for that position??

Are you getting a lot of traffic from it??


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> You came up 1st on my google search, central Texas area. I don't think it's regional.
> 
> Are you paying for that position??
> 
> Are you getting a lot of traffic from it??


nope not paying anything for that its just the way the google search knows i have tons of mac parts
i have alot of back links which helps alot


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Lawnmowertech said:


> nope not paying anything for that its just the way the google search knows i have tons of mac parts
> i have alot of back links which helps alot


YOU COME UP ON THE THIRD PAGE IN THE UK

BILL


----------



## Steve Metalman (May 20, 2009)

Lawnmowertech said:


> steve i need you to do me a favor need to know how google search engine works type in mcculloch parts in the google search page and tell me who shows up first place . need to know if it is a geographical issue or not on where sites show up at etc.


Hiya Lawnmowertech.
Currently in the UK you are on Google page 11, 3rd one down.( as of 2nd oct 2010) 
I think you would have a better google rating across the pond where you are as you'd be competing with UK based parts people on google UK

My apologies for not getting back to you.
I kind of solved my problem then disappeared off the forum. 

Kindest regards Steve


----------

